# Babysitting



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am going to leave the country for 35 days in Aug / Sep and I need someone to take care of my fish while I am away.

I don't trust aquapets, and lucky's aquarium and Frank is going to be away during that time...

Any other recommendation?

I just need room for 1 arowana, 5 datnoids, 1 L25 pleco and 1 flowerhorn (they get along fine and eat massivores, and arow sticks)

and possibly need extra room / tanks for 6 discus, over 100+ cardinal tetra, 20 rummynose tetra, 3 rainbow fish, 4 plecos (bushynose, gold nugget, blue phantom) and 8 goldfish


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i'll take care of the L25


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

If I had a better Car Bf I would just come by and feed water change for you. I did it before with Kat once and it was awesome.. :3

Got to pretend I had all these awesome shrimpies.. X)


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Bigfishy have alot of cars!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! Yea Bigfishy, lemmie know what you have for sale. O_O


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> LOL!!!! Yea Bigfishy, lemmie know what you have for sale. O_O


fish or cars?


----------

